# What course should I take for RMC?



## Red-Water.06 (15 Feb 2008)

Hello, I'm only 2 weeks from being 17 and I'm right now in grade 11. I finished my first semaster with 83.3 average. My second semaster so far, I believe that I have somewhere around 80 as well. [All university except for Gym=Open Const.Tech=Workplace]

 I've been asking some familiar CIC Lt, Capt (who apparentely have outdated information) and wish to apply for RMC by the end of this semaster. For sure that by the end of this semaster I'll have very low competitativeness (I scheduled community involvements for this summer). If nothing too far goes wrong (Somehow for me it always does!) I'll be attending for spring BMQ as a Primary Reservist 2008. 

 I visited RMC website multiple times now. I notice that there are 3 general courses. Art and Science I'm concerned. I am very interested in electronics, chemistry and Biology. However I would like to be an regular forces infantry after all.(Now that fits perfect doesn't it? Chemist Infantry?) I spoke to some people and got the idea that 'art' is better for an infantry officer. Yet I am stuck with an idea that I can only choose one of art or science.

 My element preference for the Forces is Army. It used to be a helicopter pilot which can be army and the airforce. At the same time I would like to know the acceptable visual acuity for a helicopter pilot. When I was looking all over the place for non air-crewman I missed it. I heard from a person; it is easier to be a helicopter pilot for the forces than a plane pilot.

My summer plan for this summer is going away for a vacation for a short time then get involved in this community. I may take summerschool to improve some of my marks. [My main community service idea used to be St.John's ambulance group. Somehow the first time I heard from them is exactly the last time i did.] 
I'll then get a job and some volunteer work.

My questions are:
-Am I right about I can choose only between Art and Science? Or is it both? If the answer is both, it eliminates my second question.
-What course would you suggest me taking. Should I go after my interests or my job?
-Is the Helicopter pilot AirForce element or Army element?
-What is the acceptable visual-acuity for a helicopter pilot?
-I explained about my summer plans, which work including volunteer work will increase my competitativeness if I don't get accepted this year.


----------



## GAP (15 Feb 2008)

Is that not the fun part of growing up?......making those decisions instead of someone making them for you. Investigate each and figure it out.


----------



## Lumber (15 Feb 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> My questions are:
> -Am I right about I can choose only between Art and Science? Or is it both? If the answer is both, it eliminates my second question.


Go back to the RMC website. There are several "Arts", "Science" and "Engineering" degrees that you can take. Some people even put Business Admin as its own discipline all together, making it 4 different groups. 



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -What course would you suggest me taking. Should I go after my interests or my job?


If you want to be an engineer (combat engineer, aerospace engineer) then guess what! You have to take engineering at RMC! Wow, funny how much sense that makes. Here's some more common sense. To take engineering at University, you have to take math and science courses in Highschool! The only actual job in the Canadian Forces which is dependent upon a particular degree is an engineering trade, like the ones I named already. An Infantry Officer is not better off by taking an Arts course. Being and English or Politics major is not going to make you a better Infantry Officer.

However, based on your grammatical ability, I would recommend you take some English courses, and read some books!



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -Is the Helicopter pilot AirForce element or Army element?
> A helicopter flies through the Air, does it not? <coughAIRFORCEcough>





			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -What is the acceptable visual-acuity for a helicopter pilot?


V-1 which means perfect vision, no correction whatsoever, including laser eye surgery, although I hear they've lowered it to V-2 (not so good but not too bad vision) in some cases .



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -I explained about my summer plans, which work including volunteer work will increase my competitiveness if I don't get accepted this year.


Join a sports team and beat people up until you become team captain. Get a part time job and frame your bosses until they all get fired and you become the boss. When volunteering, be shrewd and subversive and take control of whatever volunteer organization you're a part of. Having acquired all these *leadership* roles, you will be very competitive.

But seriously, you don't seem like you did a very good job of researching anything. Not knowing that helicopter pilots are in the AirForce is pretty steep. Go to the Forces recruiting web pages, or go to a recruiting centre. A helicopter pilot and a C-130 pilot are all the same trade, "PILOT". 

And if you're aspiring to be an ociffer, I'd suggest you work on your spelling and sentence structure, especially around these forums.


----------



## dwalter (17 Feb 2008)

Just to clarify the visual acuity being lowered to V2 for pilots. This only applies to some pilots. I think it may only be transport pilots. Also, it has to be V2 without having undergone laser surgery. While laser surgery gives you a V2 category, it does not let you become a pilot. 

Also if you want to know what degrees are acceptable for each career, go to the recruiting office, and they will go over the list with you. Many careers have "Preferred" degrees, and "Acceptable" degrees. You will have a better shot taking a "Preferred". Other careers such as engineers have "Required" degrees in engineering, and so you won't get away with taking science or arts courses. Make sure you understand the language of the requirements when picking your major, (I had to change mine twice during my application).

Good luck to you, and remember, the recruiting center is your best friend. They have all the most up to date information on joining the forces.


----------



## benny88 (17 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> Just to clarify the visual acuity being lowered to V2 for pilots. This only applies to some pilots. I think it may only be transport pilots.



Wrong. When you join as a pilot they don't stream you right away, that happens years later. Therefore, the vision standards upon enrollment apply to all pilots.


----------



## infamous_p (17 Feb 2008)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> If you want to be an engineer (combat engineer, aerospace engineer) then guess what! You have to take engineering at RMC! Wow, funny how much sense that makes. Here's some more common sense. To take engineering at University, you have to take math and science courses in Highschool!



Judging from your username and your avatar, you are a Naval Cadet - a.k.a. an aspiring commissioned officer. A LEADER. Now - take another look at how you spoke to this young, aspiring young guy. A 16 year old (and one who OBVIOUSLY has aspirations and dreams) comes onto these forums seeking answers to his questions from those he believes will know best - and he gets spoken to like he's a complete and utter ******* idiot. Re-read your post. There is a difference between telling him that he maybe has not done enough research and that he maybe needs to do a bit more searching before asking questions, and treating him and speaking to him like he's a complete idiot. I really, really hope that you, as an aspiring officer and future COMMISSIONED officer and leader don't speak to your subordinates in the sarcastic and condescending way you spoke to this young man. Do you not remember when you were that age and making your career decisions? You're a leader, or WILL be. Act that way. 



			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> The only actual job in the Canadian Forces which is dependent upon a particular degree is an engineering trade, like the ones I named already.



Definitely not true. 



			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Go to the Forces recruiting web pages, or go to a recruiting centre.



Maybe you should, too. 



			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> And if you're aspiring to be an ociffer, I'd suggest you work on your spelling and sentence structure, especially around these forums.



Maybe so. However, how many 16 year olds out there in this day and age are at home on their computers researching and trying to answer the questions they have about their future dream career? Not all of them, I'll tell you that much. Anyone that age who is spending their time researching and planning for their future is one hell of a 16 year old, in my opinion. Maybe his sentence structure and grammar could have used some work, however at least he is not one of those who come onto these forums asking "eyy dudes, if i join da army, when do i get my gun and when do i get to shoot it?"

Give the young man some credit.


----------



## dwalter (17 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Wrong. When you join as a pilot they don't stream you right away, that happens years later. Therefore, the vision standards upon enrollment apply to all pilots.



I didn't really mean right away, sorry I should have clarified. I mean a pilot who wants to go into flying fighters, will need a V1. That is the only stream I know they kept the V1 for. I know you can apply as a pilot with a V2, but if a person wants to fly CF-18s, then they need that coveted V1. Does anyone know if Tac Hel pilots need V1 or V2 now?


----------



## benny88 (17 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I didn't really mean right away, sorry I should have clarified. I mean a pilot who wants to go into flying fighters, will need a V1. That is the only stream I know they kept the V1 for. I know you can apply as a pilot with a V2, but if a person wants to fly CF-18s, then they need that coveted V1. Does anyone know if Tac Hel pilots need V1 or V2 now?



  Sorry to be doubtful, I see that that may be possible, but I haven't heard anything firm on it. Do you have a document/website that says that specifically?


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Feb 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I didn't really mean right away, sorry I should have clarified. I mean a pilot who wants to go into flying fighters, will need a V1. That is the only stream I know they kept the V1 for. I know you can apply as a pilot with a V2, but if a person wants to fly CF-18s, then they need that coveted V1. Does anyone know if Tac Hel pilots need V1 or V2 now?



Not true.  V2 is for every stream.  Whatever you fly (CF-188, CH-146, CC-130. etc...)

Max


----------



## Lumber (18 Feb 2008)

Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -Am I right about I can choose only between Art and Science? Or is it both? If the answer is both, it eliminates my second question.


You are correct! However, there is another field all together, Engineering, which is like Science but even harder.



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -What course would you suggest me taking. Should I go after my interests or my job?


The way I see it, you job should be what your interested in . There are some requirements for trades, for example, obviously Combat Engineers need to take engineering at school, Medical Officers need to obtain a medical degree. Other requirements are more subtle, such as Intelligence Officers can't take a business Administration Degree. You'll have to check with your recruiter, or the recruiting web-site, to see just what degrees apply to each job.



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -Is the Helicopter pilot AirForce element or Army element?


Helicopter pilots, just like all pilots, are in the "AirForce" element. However, depending what type of helicopter you're flying, you could end up working alot with the Army (Gryphons) or Navy (SeaKings/Cyclones).



			
				Greenrubberduckie said:
			
		

> -I explained about my summer plans, which work including volunteer work will increase my competitativeness if I don't get accepted this year.


Do as much as you can! Every bit helps, not just for your competitiveness, but charitable volunteer work is just that: good hearted charity work!

At 16 your just old enough to look into joining the reserves as well, and I strongly recommend it! I didn't, and I strongly wish I had. Not only do you get to see things from the perspective of an NCM, but when you enroll at RMC and go RegF, your pay grade doesn't go down. Which means you'll be making more than double what I make! Lucky you! 

Good luck in your application process, and remember, recruiters at your local CFRC are your best resource for accurate, up to date career information. Take care!

Cheers.

TDV


P.S. Sorry


----------



## stefwills (20 Feb 2008)

I would say stick to what you want to do. I am currently in the ROTP Civie-U application process right now. The CFRC looked at me like I was an alien when he noticed my trade selections where 1) Nursing 2) Nursing and 3) Nursing, and I simply told him I want to be a nurse in the CF, nothing more, nothing less... They seemed impressed.

 They asked if another trade was willing to give you an offer, would you be willing to reconsider. I said no, nursing officer or I go civie. I'm not trying to boss them around, but it's what I want to do.

 So my best advice is pick a trade/career/element you actually want to do, even if you don't get accepted, you will always be able to pursue that career in the civilian world. I was rejected the first year I applied, but who said you can't apply the year after.

Cheers,


----------

